# Problem with LP to NG Conversion of Radiance Model 2600 Vermont Castings



## Brian Heidkamp (Nov 23, 2013)

I am new to this Forum and new to using any Forums so forgive me if I don't do this correctly

I purchased a used 2600 and I needed to convert it from LP to NG
. I ordered and got the conversion kit
I ran my gas line.
I started to install the conversion kit regulator cap went on ,NG Injector went on Now for the NG Pilot Orifice I
cant budge the nut on the Pilot Inlet. I have used a brake line wrench so not to screw up the nut .I cranked on it pretty hard (didn't want to push TOO hard in fear of breaking something else. I have removed the burner assembly and have been using KANO SILI KROIL (penetrating solvent with silicone) for the past 24 hours to try to help but nothing doing.

Model Number 2600
Serial Number 8036

The stove was originally NG and the retailer he bought it from converted to LP (tag on back)

I have included a pic of the fitting


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 23, 2013)

Brian Heidkamp said:


> I am new to this Forum and new to using any Forums so forgive me if I don't do this correctly
> 
> I purchased a used 2600 and I needed to convert it from LP to NG
> . I ordered and got the conversion kit
> ...


 

Interesting. There's not a whole lot of thread for that nut to engage in, so I'm thinkin the person who performed the conversion got it cross-threaded & just cranked it down til it seated. Use a bigger wrench if you have to. Worse case scenario? You have to buy another pilot assembly. You may have to do that anyway if the threads are buggered.


----------



## Brian Heidkamp (Nov 23, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Interesting. There's not a whole lot of thread for that nut to engage in, so I'm thinkin the person who performed the conversion got it cross-threaded & just cranked it down til it seated. Use a bigger wrench if you have to. Worse case scenario? You have to buy another pilot assembly. You may have to do that anyway if the threads are buggered.


Is there anything special about the supply line ie do I need to buy from vermont castings


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 23, 2013)

Brian Heidkamp said:


> Is there anything special about the supply line ie do I need to buy from vermont castings


 
I don't think it's anything special, Brian, but you may need a ferrule swaged onto the end where it goes inside the pilot housing...


----------



## 49er (Nov 23, 2013)

Brian Heidkamp said:


> I cranked on it pretty hard (didn't want to push TOO hard in fear of breaking something else. I have removed the burner assembly and have been using KANO SILI KROIL (penetrating solvent with silicone) for the past 24 hours to try to help but nothing doing.



I've had great luck with kroil, if you are not in a hurry it wouldn't hurt to just let it soak for awhile longer.
I had a frozen/corroded bolt on an old outboard motor one time that wouldn't budge and figured that it would need to be twisted off and drilled out but after spraying it with kroil off and on for 4 days it finally loosened up and came out.

Good luck.

Oh and by the way that was a great job with your first post on the forums with pictures and everything.


----------



## Brian Heidkamp (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the props

Now I really did it. Now I need to replace the pilot light assembly. In my quest to brake the nut free I broke the pilot light from the bracket. And yes the compression nut is still attached to the gas line (but the gas line now will move). I will call around Tuesday to locate a pilot light hopefully I won't have to buy the whole assembly pilot ,thermopile, and electrode. wish me luck. If anyone has any  suggestions feel free to reply


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 26, 2013)

Try here:

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/16447/Gas-Stove-Pilot-Assemblies.html

You may hafta talk to a tech to match what you have...


----------



## Brian Heidkamp (Nov 26, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/16447/Gas-Stove-Pilot-Assemblies.html
> 
> You may hafta talk to a tech to match what you have...


Thanks I will check it out


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 27, 2013)

isn't that the pilot assembly that the orifice comes out from the top of the pilot mounting plate?
1/2 wrench takes off the pilot burner from the top of the mounting plate??


----------



## Brian Heidkamp (Nov 27, 2013)

A1Stoves.com said:


> isn't that the pilot assembly that the orifice comes out from the top of the pilot mounting plate?
> 1/2 wrench takes off the pilot burner from the top of the mounting plate??


No the directions that came with the conversion showed the compression fitting on the bottom
And the pilot  hood is on top


----------

